# [eclipse] Gestion du presse-papier qui délire :-( (en cours)

## mr-ti

Bonjour

J'ai deux configs gentoo sur lequel j'emploie eclipse pour le développement...

Seulement voilà, La gestion du presse-papier délire complètement... mon copier marche quand ça veux si bien que quand je colle les 2/3 voir 3/4 du temps il me colle pas ce que je veux et c'est vraiment frustrant car il m'arrive des fois de répéter deux à trois fois la manip pour que ça fonctionne.

C'est dommage car en général j'aime bien cet éditeur mais il y a cependant certain points qui m'agacent franchement comme le retour à la ligne dynamique impossible, mon problème de presse papier, et ce que je trouve assez abérant dans éclipse c'est que la config de base de l'éditeur est séparée pour chaque langage (je parle pour des trucs simples comme le drag-and-drop de la sélection courante qui n'est pas prise en compte dans tous les langages)

Voilà, donc si certains ont des bons conseils à me donner pour me rendre la vie plus facile... (avec eclipse bien sûr...), je suis preneur.Last edited by mr-ti on Fri Jul 24, 2009 10:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ceric35

idem,

depuis, j'ai opter pour le reflexe :

ctrl-C ctrl-C ctrl-C ctrl-V   :Very Happy: 

Mais s'il y a une cause, ca m'interesse   :Wink: 

----------

## mr-ti

 *ceric35 wrote:*   

> idem,
> 
> depuis, j'ai opter pour le reflexe :
> 
> ctrl-C ctrl-C ctrl-C ctrl-V  
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  moi aussi, mais même avec ça il m'arrive encore d'avoir des ratés...

il faut dire que ça fais plus de trois mois que je fais avec et ça commence vraiment à me faire péter les plombs   :Mad: 

ceci dit juste avant je développais avec netbeans et là, à chaque fois que je tapais un point (et en prog il y en a tt le temps), il me suppimait le caractère suivant comme si j'était en mode écrasement (juste le temps de la saisie du point)

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

j'ai cru que j'allais trucider quelqu'un quand je suis repassé sous Gentoo et que j'ai utilisé Eclipse. J'avais aussi notamment des problèmes de copier/coller, mais là c'était carrément le texte que je copiais mais qui se coupait  :Rolling Eyes:  . Du coup j'ai installé dans mon home la rc3 de Galileo pour eclipse-cdt (je n'utilise que lui) et d'un seul coup tout s'est mis à fonctionner parfaitement! Alors soit la version stable dans portage est problématique, soit les patches font plus de mal que de bien, je ne sais pas.

Tu devrais essayer une version récente si tu es en version stable, sinon tente d'utiliser directement le tar.gz officiel.

----------

## kwenspc

Nan mais utilisez pas les ebuilds pour eclipse c'est clairement la mouise et ce: depuis le début qu'il en font. Jamais eu d'ennuis avec une version tgz officiel perso, contrairement à ces ebuilds bien foireux.

----------

## mr-ti

Le truc c'est que j'utilise la version ganymede officielle téléchargée depuis le site d'eclipse...  :Confused: 

en espérant que le passage à galiléo résolve mon problème... Je vais donc de ce pas procéder à la migration...

----------

## kwenspc

eh ben, pour le coup pas de chance  :Sad: 

Quel JDK utilises-tu?

----------

## mr-ti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> eh ben, pour le coup pas de chance 
> 
> Quel JDK utilises-tu?

 

Le jdk de sun...

sun-jdk-1.6

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Bah ça me fait le coup aussi avec les ebuilds de java-overlays, et j'ai déjà eu le coup aussi sur un poste équippé de windows.. donc bon ce n'est pas spécifique à l'OS ni à l'ebuild... problème assez bizarre et plutot difficile à identifier.

Néanmoins je fais également comme vous: ctrl+c ctrl+c ctrl+c ctrl+v !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

peut-être l'occasion de passer à Netbeans pour ceux qui codent en java ^^

----------

## mr-ti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> peut-être l'occasion de passer à Netbeans pour ceux qui codent en java ^^

 

J'ai aussi utilisé netbeans, mais avec celui-ci, à chaque fois que je tapais un point, il me suppime le caractère suivant comme si j'était en mode écrasement (juste le temps de la saisie du point). Et là vu le nombre de points qu'on peut rencontrer en prog, vous pourrez donc immaginer à quel point je voulais le trucider...

Je sais, je n'ai pas de chance avec les IDE java...

----------

## kwenspc

en effet  :Sad: 

----------

## mr-ti

Je travaillais aussi sous kdevelop mais là (idem KDE) il va sans doute falloir attendre la version 4.2 voir 4.3...

actuellement je programme principalement en Javascript et un peu en PHP, mais quand je vais refaire du java j'espère trouver une solution viable avant...

----------

## mr-ti

Bon voilà j'ai fraîchement installé galileo et après un ou deux tests rapide, plus de problème apparemment, reste à voir sur du long terme maintenant...

----------

## mr-ti

Bon, je reviens à la charge....

Après une enquête plus approfondie, j'ai l'impression que c'est fortement lié à PDT (dev PHP)

Est ce qu'il y en a qui peuvent me confiner ça ?

----------

